# What size was the gorgeous marilyn monroe?



## niksaki (Jan 29, 2007)

I was watching a tv show last night about anorexic celebritys, anyhoo it had marilyn on there (not for anorexica of course just to show her lovely curves etc )

anyway they were saying she was a size 16...not sure if that is australian or american sizing but NO WAY!???? she looks tiny to me! does anyone know anyhing about it? thanks nic

p.s. Not that it matters what size she was of course i was just so suprised about what they said.....:kopfkratz:


----------



## Aquilah (Jan 29, 2007)

From what I read, yeah, she was... Or a size 14. Remember too though, they're standards of "skinny" weren't the same then as they are now. In today's world, she'd be considered "heavy set."


----------



## Sirvinya (Jan 29, 2007)

Snopes provides the answer :rotfl:

Urban Legends Reference Pages: Movies (Dressed to Fill)


----------



## Aquilah (Jan 29, 2007)

Thanks! But this bothers me:

Why does it bother me? Because I'm 5'2" and have almost the same measurements, except for a bigger waist (at her skinniest), and I don't wear anywhere near a size 12! I wear like almost half that! Not even when I weighed 135 lbs. did I wear a size 12... Maybe it depends on where the weight is on you... I dunno!


----------



## Sirvinya (Jan 29, 2007)

I think that might be a UK size 12 which is (I think) an US 8. I have very similar bust and hip measurements and I wear a UK 12. Let's not forget this was still corset/girdle era so the waist is out of modern proportion.


----------



## Kathy (Jan 29, 2007)

I've heard she was a 14 also. However...I've also heard that, in the US anyway, we have gotten fatter overall. So, the fashion industry has changed accordingly. What used to be a size 10 is now a size 8. So...maybe she WAS a size 14 or 16 back then, but by todays standards she'd be a 10 or 12. Which is what a NORMAL woman should be anyway, IMO.


----------



## PerfectMistake (Jan 29, 2007)

Yeah - her dress size was around 14!! I am a 12 and I don't look that way at all - it's all about how you cary yourself and what you wear!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jan 29, 2007)

I have to agree with you. I mean even though she was a curvy chick, she looked soooo good. I have friends who are sizes 14 and 16 and they look so good!


----------



## AnnaBelle (Jan 29, 2007)

I've heard that she was a 10, 12, 14, and 16. I really don't know how to equate those things to today's sizing, because sizes have changed overall.

I'm a size 10 (the jeans I wear are sooo loose, maybe I need to go down to an 8) and people think I wear between a 4-6. Like PerfectMistake said, it's all about how you dress and present yourself.


----------



## Princess6828 (Jan 29, 2007)

I read an article somewhere that sizes themselves are shrinking - to make women feel better about what size they wear. So basically it said that Marilyn did wear like a size 16, but that would really be equivalent to a size 6 today. So, she wasn't really big at all. Also, like a size 2 now is what a 6 was 30 years ago...


----------



## SamanthaBNYC (Jan 30, 2007)

In today's American sizes of mass market clothing lines, at her median weight (about 130 pounds) she would wear a size "6/8" dress, but it would have to be custom-made, because most women's hips are 2" larger than their bust, and her waist was incredibly tiny. A dress is fitted for the largest part of the body and then taken in, so her bust is the largest part and then the rest of the dress would be taken in. If she wanted to buy off-the-rack separates, she'd likely wear a size "8" for shirts (getting alterations to take in the waist), and "4" for pants (again, taking in the waist). With her super small waist, if she wanted to wear a circle skirt or pleated skirt (where it's only fitted at the waist), she'd wear a children's size "7". At her smallest, her dress size would be "4" (due to the bust measurement), and at her biggest, her dress size would be "10".

With today's "Vanity Sizing" (that's when the clothing manufacturer's call a larger size a smaller size to attract larger customers---if you're usually a size 24 and a brand sells you clothes that fit but are labelled size 16, the psychological boost makes you loyal to the brand that calls you a size 16), you find that a lot of clothes from year's past have a bigger size number but have a smaller fit. Women, Men, and Children were fitter then. Marilyn Monroe was not a porker by any means.


----------



## Momo (Jan 30, 2007)

Sizing standards have changed dramatically since the day of Marilyn, like princess said.


----------



## emily_3383 (Jan 30, 2007)

I dont think you can be sure because like others said measurements have changed since then.


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Jan 30, 2007)

According to her autopsy--she was 5ft5 and one half inches.(Sorry my arm is in a sling cannot type). Her weight at death was 124. Stomach coid of contents (hmmmm). Bit of trivia: Did you know that Joe DiMaggio spent the night before the funeral by her side and spent most of of the time on his knees crying. He cried through-out the ceremony and said: "I love you--I love you " over and over. Very beautiful love.oliceman:


----------



## niksaki (Jan 30, 2007)

Oh my..how very sweet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

also another question i read somewhere on the net that she had been pregnant? did she have any children? LMAO yeah obviosuly i know not a thing about her  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

thanks chickys

Nic


----------



## xjackie83 (Jan 30, 2007)

He also would regularly send flowers to her grave up until his death. Despite her ditzy/sexy persona, she was incredibly smart and knew a lot about politics.


----------



## ivette (Jan 30, 2007)

i heard M.M. was a size 12

don't know if thats accurate


----------



## FeverDream (Jan 30, 2007)

I read that she would have been a 4/6 by today's standards. I had no idea there was that much variation between today's sizes and the sizes of her time. Either way, she's still hot and looks great in a bikini, so they can call her sz 50 and it doesn't matter.


----------



## Manda (Jan 30, 2007)

Yeah sizes were different then, so in todays measurements she was a 6-8


----------



## tfigueroa (Jan 30, 2007)

14 or 16 but by todays standrads more like a 10


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Jan 30, 2007)

Just to add to the mix, lol... I heard she was a dress size 14, but converted to today's standards/measurements that would be a dress size 10.


----------



## niksaki (Jan 30, 2007)

LMAO this is so funny! she could have been any size!! so many opinions on it huh? :rotfl:


----------



## charish (Jan 30, 2007)

to me, i thought she looked like in between an 8 and 10. but she was still beautiful.


----------



## niksaki (Jan 30, 2007)

Hey does anyone know what size say a 4,6,8,10 etc etc is in australian sizes?

thanks in advance if so!

Nic


----------



## chocobon (Jan 30, 2007)

She was probably a 10,cuz back then the size standard was way different,so maybe if it were by today's stands. she'd be a 12-14  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Nox (Jan 30, 2007)

The folks at some of the European fashion sizes confirmed her size to the equivalent size "8" of today. But the thing was, this size "8" would fit the biggest part of her body...her hips. In the waist and shoulders, she was about a size "4" in today's standards. When she went to have her famous "Skin and Beads" dress made for the infamous JFK Birthday Bash, they had to ship in a custom made mannequin from overseas because her waist was smaller than that of any other dress form they could find.

At the famous Christie's auction, in which many of her clothings and knick knacks were sold, buyers of her favored "Pucci" dresses confirmed also, that she would have been todays equivalent of a designer clothes size "8". (Which would probably read as a size "4" in U.S. department size clothing, LOL)

I guess when it comes to figuring out real sizes, it's better to convert from Standard European size because theirs tend to be more consistent than the wildly inflated American vanity sizes.

She repeatedly tried to have children, but due to her unmanaged endometriosis, she could not carry any of them to term as they were mostly ectopic pregnancies.


----------



## Lissaboo (Jan 30, 2007)

interesting...hrm


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 30, 2007)

Yes, I believe this is true, too.


----------



## speerrituall1 (Jan 30, 2007)

No matter what the size, she looked fabulous!


----------



## Nox (Jan 30, 2007)

Yep...she did indeed!


----------



## han (Jan 30, 2007)

i agree

off topic.. but i likes your new avater


----------



## pj03079 (Jan 30, 2007)

Since I am probably the oldest person on this site I can tell you that back then a size 10 or 12 was considered small. She wasn't fat and she probably be a size 8 today.

When I weighed 123 lbs. I was a size 10 or 12. I am 5'2 l/2" or I used to be. LOL


----------



## Cool Kitten (Jan 30, 2007)

i agree, 12 is completely unreasonable. The most she would wear is size 8 by today's standards.


----------



## SherryAnn (Jan 30, 2007)

I am 5'11", weigh 165, and wear a 10/12. I have larger measurements than MM so I am thinking she probably was smaller than me size wise in today's standards.


----------



## Shannon101 (Jan 30, 2007)

size 8

36C

Probably a 6 or 4 right before her death.


----------



## rodneysprincess (Jan 31, 2007)

No matter what size she was she looked amazing.


----------

